# The problem with Kydex IWB holsters



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

... is that they are slippery and move around a lot.

That was my problem.

I wanted to use an IWB holster for IDPA so it more closely simulates my daily carry style. The leather IWB holster I have will stay put but it's not really conducive to repeated fast draws and reholstering. That's why I decided to go with a Kydex IWB holster. It is easy and quick to draw the pistol out and it takes almost no effort to reholster. The Blade-Tech UCH fit the bill.










Unless I had really tight 1970's style jeans, the holster moves around a lot. It has almost no friction. My solution was to cut up an old leather glove and glue it to the holster. It provides enough friction for the holster to stay put without adding noticeable thickness.



















I know it's nothing earth-shaking. I just wanted to share in case someone was in a similar position.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a real good idea to me. The main thing is that it works for you. Good luck with it.


----------

